# Best White Rain Gear?



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

What is the best white rain gear out there and where can it be bought?

Dan Rice


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

Helly Hansen is a cheap kind that doesn't breath worth sh*&.......


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Frogg Togs. It's pretty cheap, light but not that super breathable. It also has no pockets.

Angie


----------



## BLKDOGS (Jun 30, 2005)

I was thinking about some WILLIE WONKA Lumta Lumta suits.They're white & surley waterproof...HAHA Now everyone laugh PLEASE!!!    steven KY


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*rain gear*

Dan,

Take a look at www.goldenlakejackets.com 

Chris


----------



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

Look at Dry Dudds, they are the "off brand" Frogg Toggs, half the cost, and I can't tell a difference. You can get um at Academy.

Travis


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Didn't this use to be in the product review section??? What the .....


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I just got the Cabelas waterfowl catalog. In the section with snow geese stuff they have a nice looking white jacket and pants that are around $35 each.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Grunden?*

Don't mean to hijack this, but how many other "old timers" still have a set of the early Grunden rain gear. It's heavy and hot, but sure the heck is waterproof and lasts forever. 
And yes, I still have mine.
Andy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Frogg Toggs are sized small, so order 1 size larger than what you wear.

Cabela's snow goose hunting outfits, especially the jacket with a hood do very well.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Hefty garbage bag. :lol:


----------

